# Cheap Chinee Steel . . . .



## Kevin

I had to buy a new set of tongs few weeks ago because I cannot find my old American forged pair (I will find them eventually) but I popped this tine off by simply lifting a heavy ERC log yesterday. That thing went zinging like a bullet and there was no chance to find it. It broke right at the crease. 

[attachment=14004]

It wasn't because it was creased, it was because the metal is so porous it had no chance. I think my rigged hook will last, but I'll be doing the same thing to the other side at some point. I thought about reinforcing the "good" crease as a preventive measure but my curious nature won't let me. I need to see if it will also break too. If it does hopefully it won't lodge in my spine when it takes off.


----------



## davidgiul

The sad thing about tools these days is that we have no choice but to buy pcsos from China. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> The sad thing about tools these days is that we have no choice but to buy pcsos from China. Thanks for posting.



I will not buy the cheap crap. I buy my hand tools off of craigslist or ebay. Why buy a POS chisel when I can buy an old Stanley sweetheart chisel. In 20 years which will be worth more. Some things like hinges and hardware yes. Hell I am rebuilding the outside lights on our dining room-when you screw the bulb in the socket spins :dash2::dash2::fit::fit: 7 yrs old and they are wore out. Lucky me-I have the stuff to fix-most do not. Most of the lights in my house are 80 yrs old some with the original sockets. It is stupid we ship our $$$ over there and they send us cheap crap back and in a couple years there the dollars go again. Sorry- rant over-well maybe.


----------



## Kevin

I'm the same way about buying old iron - always my first choice. But I had to have a set of tongs that day and they don't come up very often in the classifieds. 

Funny thing is the plate I used to cut my crude hook for repair came off my old circle saw mill that was built in the 60s from American made steel.


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing about tools these days is that we have no choice but to buy pcsos from China. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not buy the cheap crap. I buy my hand tools off of craigslist or ebay. Why buy a POS chisel when I can buy an old Stanley sweetheart chisel. In 20 years which will be worth more. Some things like hinges and hardware yes. Hell I am rebuilding the outside lights on our dining room-when you screw the bulb in the socket spins :dash2::dash2::fit::fit: 7 yrs old and they are wore out. Lucky me-I have the stuff to fix-most do not. Most of the lights in my house are 80 yrs old some with the original sockets. It is stupid we ship our $$$ over there and they send us cheap crap back and in a couple years there the dollars go again. Sorry- rant over-well maybe.
Click to expand...

No rant, Mike. You are preaching to the choir.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm the same way about buying old iron - always my first choice. But I had to have a set of tongs that day and they don't come up very often in the classifieds.
> 
> Funny thing is the plate I used to cut my crude hook for repair came off my old circle saw mill that was built in the 60s from American made steel.



My gramps had a self loader(home made) on his 50 ford 2 ton. The tongs on it took huge abuse and use-never to bend or break. They made them to last then- now it is planned obsolescence or cheap Chinese crap-then they get to sell you the same ol thing over and over. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit:
Ebay has got them to 36" $80-$160. 
I know what you mean though you need it when........................


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> I'm the same way about buying old iron - always my first choice. But I had to have a set of tongs that day and they don't come up very often in the classifieds.
> 
> Funny thing is the plate I used to cut my crude hook for repair came off my old circle saw mill that was built in the 60s from American made steel.


Sounds like a new thread evolving, "What POS have your purchased today?" Not that I would ever contribute, encourage or support the jacking of another members' thread.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way about buying old iron - always my first choice. But I had to have a set of tongs that day and they don't come up very often in the classifieds.
> 
> Funny thing is the plate I used to cut my crude hook for repair came off my old circle saw mill that was built in the 60s from American made steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a new thread evolving, "What POS have your purchased today?" Not that I would ever contribute, encourage or support the jacking of another members' thread.:davidguil:
Click to expand...


 BSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way about buying old iron - always my first choice. But I had to have a set of tongs that day and they don't come up very often in the classifieds.
> 
> Funny thing is the plate I used to cut my crude hook for repair came off my old circle saw mill that was built in the 60s from American made steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a new thread evolving, "What POS have your purchased today?" Not that I would ever contribute, encourage or support the jacking of another members' thread.:davidguil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Click to expand...

Tsk Tsk you are hurting my feelings you


----------



## Patrude

Kevin said:


> I had to buy a new set of tongs few weeks ago because I cannot find my old American forged pair (I will find them eventually) but I popped this tine off by simply lifting a heavy ERC log yesterday. That thing went zinging like a bullet and there was no chance to find it. It broke right at the crease.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't because it was creased, it was because the metal is so porous it had no chance. I think my rigged hook will last, but I'll be doing the same thing to the other side at some point. I thought about reinforcing the "good" crease as a preventive measure but my curious nature won't let me. I need to see if it will also break too. If it does hopefully it won't lodge in my spine when it takes off.



:iagree: The unfortunate thing about it is we all end up doing the same thing. If ya get in a pinch you buy whats available and hope for the best. Made in the USA is not always easy to find.


----------



## Kevin

And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.


Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen. Good that neither you nor your help were injured.


----------



## Mike1950

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen. Good that neither you nor your help were injured.
Click to expand...


The China thing is bad- I worked on a 26,000 sq ft house-did the siding. They saved a bundle on the slate roof-bought through a distributor who sold a bunch of it. Had those little metal things sticking up all over to keep snow and Ice from sliding off. We had an Ice storm- metal thingys worked great- when the ice wanted to slide the whole roof came off 1000's of sq. ft of slate all over-lots of damage to siding. $$$ for me. Happened to a lot of houses. Lucky nobody was hurt. China company got out of it and distributor went BK.
then there was the sulfuric acid coming out of the drywall- I think they skated on that also.


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen. Good that neither you nor your help were injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The China thing is bad- I worked on a 26,000 sq ft house-did the siding. They saved a bundle on the slate roof-bought through a distributor who sold a bunch of it. Had those little metal things sticking up all over to keep snow and Ice from sliding off. We had an Ice storm- metal thingys worked great- when the ice wanted to slide the whole roof came off 1000's of sq. ft of slate all over-lots of damage to siding. $$$ for me. Happened to a lot of houses. Lucky nobody was hurt. China company got out of it and distributor went BK.
> then there was the sulfuric acid coming out of the drywall- I think they skated on that also.
Click to expand...

and the melamine in the powdered milk, lead in the paint, cadmium in kids' jewelry. Walmart at your service.


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen. Good that neither you nor your help were injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The China thing is bad- I worked on a 26,000 sq ft house-did the siding. They saved a bundle on the slate roof-bought through a distributor who sold a bunch of it. Had those little metal things sticking up all over to keep snow and Ice from sliding off. We had an Ice storm- metal thingys worked great- when the ice wanted to slide the whole roof came off 1000's of sq. ft of slate all over-lots of damage to siding. $$$ for me. Happened to a lot of houses. Lucky nobody was hurt. China company got out of it and distributor went BK.
> then there was the sulfuric acid coming out of the drywall- I think they skated on that also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the melamine in the powdered milk, lead in the paint, cadmium in kids' jewelry. Walmart at your service.
Click to expand...


Next thing you know they'll be adding hormones to out milk and cganging the genetic structure of our crops and animals.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record the other tine popped off yesterday in the very same place. My helper was with me yesterday and he saw it go and was able to find it. No doubt these things are breaking for everyone but I bet the importer won't back them. Most likely a large company imports them, sells them to distributors such as Ace etc and then they end up at places like my local hardware store which is an Ace distributor among others. My local hardware store is locally owned and operated with 3 or 4 stores and their prices on lumber and fixtures and tools and everything else are always better than Lowes or Depot. It's possible they may give me a refund even if they cannot return them back up the chain - they are that good. We'll see but since I welded on it already not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a law suit waiting to happen. Good that neither you nor your help were injured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The China thing is bad- I worked on a 26,000 sq ft house-did the siding. They saved a bundle on the slate roof-bought through a distributor who sold a bunch of it. Had those little metal things sticking up all over to keep snow and Ice from sliding off. We had an Ice storm- metal thingys worked great- when the ice wanted to slide the whole roof came off 1000's of sq. ft of slate all over-lots of damage to siding. $$$ for me. Happened to a lot of houses. Lucky nobody was hurt. China company got out of it and distributor went BK.
> then there was the sulfuric acid coming out of the drywall- I think they skated on that also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the melamine in the powdered milk, lead in the paint, cadmium in kids' jewelry. Walmart at your service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next thing you know they'll be adding hormones to out milk and cganging the genetic structure of our crops and animals.
Click to expand...

Yeah that too.


----------



## HomeBody

That Chinese steel used in your hook was probably a recycled '74 Toyota along with a ton of rusty nuts and bolts salvaged from a sunk ship and then all melted together and cast into your hook.
I have a '48 8N Ford and have bought generic parts like top links and a draw bar. They were made in India and I've had good luck with them so far. I had to open up a hole in the drawbar and that thing was hardened real good. I think the Indians have it over the Chicoms when it comes to steel. Gary


----------



## Brink

I'm hoping this thread doesn't turn any further into a chance to bash the Chinese. I deal with machinery and supplies from all over the world. There is junk being produced everywhere, then there are some nicely made products coming factories no one would have expected. When markets are driven by price, quality drops, questionable practices come into play, and the lowest bidder gets the sale.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I'm hoping this thread doesn't turn any further into a chance to bash the Chinese. I deal with machinery and supplies from all over the world. There is junk being produced everywhere, then there are some nicely made products coming factories no one would have expected. When markets are driven by price, quality drops, questionable practices come into play, and the lowest bidder gets the sale.



Valid point Brink- crummy workmanship and quality standards are not isolated to the Chinese. I am old enough to remember when made in Japan was a bad trademark.


----------



## Kevin

I'm not picking on Chinese people themselves. They're just trying to survive. But if I go off on the outrageous trade policies the criminal organization posing as the US government routinely puts into practice in order to rape and pillage societies across the globe, then my statements could seem political and Ken would remove my post and possibly ban me from the chat room for a week. 

Damn Canadians. 


:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm not picking on Chinese people themselves. They're just trying to survive. But if I go off on the outrageous trade policies the criminal organization posing as the US government routinely puts into practice in order to rape and pillage societies across the globe, then my statements could seem political and Ken would remove my post and possibly ban me from the chat room for a week.
> 
> Damn Canadians.
> 
> 
> :lolol:



Funny you should make that statement Kevin- YOUR Banned ---:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: No-seriously I went out to my shop to take some pictures and thought about brinks statement and I disagree with it. If we would not have bashed the first crappy Japanese cars -you have to asked ourselves-would they have gotten better. I do not think so. What is green or PC about wasting energy and effort anywhere in the world to make something that does not last or work for it's intended purpose. Intentional obsolescence before the credit card bill is paid does no one on the planet any good. We have to relearn buying quality instead of more and in the end you have more cause you do not have to buy the same thing over and over.
Positive Proof of what I say. My lights-built to last quality and style.

[attachment=14167]

[attachment=14166]

[attachment=14165]

Lights are 80 yrs old- a few more years and I think we will have gotten our moneys worth out of the energy we spent to make them.

[attachment=14164]

My great -great grandfather bought this clock and had it delivered to central ferry, Mont. in 1879. I got it in 1971- it did not work and the clock maker told me it had never been worked on- cost me $15 to get it cleaned- imagine that ya need to clean the darn things once a century. verdict is still out on whether great great gramps got his moneys worth. I will decide in a decade or 2 or maybe his great great great great grandson will have to.

It aint that much more money to build them right- IT is OUR DUTY to make sure the resources we have are not wasted so there are enough to go around...................... If we do not complain -why will they change- and that means anyone. BUY LESS BUT BUY BETTER!! KENBO now there are 2 of us on the deep do do list...........


----------



## Kevin

Mike, this is one of the best posts you have ever made. VERY, well stated my friend.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Mike, this is one of the best posts you have ever made. VERY, well stated my friend.



Kevin,
Quit sucking up. You're still banned.


----------



## Kevin

:ignore:

:wasntme:


----------



## daugher12

Mike, that's an excellent post.  and some outstanding light fixtures!


----------



## conchwood

Kevin said:


> I had to buy a new set of tongs few weeks ago because I cannot find my old American forged pair (I will find them eventually) but I popped this tine off by simply lifting a heavy ERC log yesterday. That thing went zinging like a bullet and there was no chance to find it. It broke right at the crease.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't because it was creased, it was because the metal is so porous it had no chance. I think my rigged hook will last, but I'll be doing the same thing to the other side at some point. I thought about reinforcing the "good" crease as a preventive measure but my curious nature won't let me. I need to see if it will also break too. If it does hopefully it won't lodge in my spine when it takes off.



Looks to me that you have the material and know how to just build your own much better, save gas going to store etc. only problem is your time which no one seems to have enough of anymore. and the chineese can go to HHHH


----------



## Daleddog

Kind of on topic, last night I was cruising the news sites and saw where some industrial city in china the are had been rated as DANGEROUS...makes me think of 2 things....their rich are flocking over here...and the poisonous dreck they create is blowing all over the globe.

Dale


----------



## Daleddog

opps...AIR not are
Dale


----------



## Mandolin

My son works at U.S. Steel in Birmingham, Alabama. He will drive 100 miles to buy USA made and he gets mad as a hornet if I buy anything china made. I buy a few things from china, like rice. Everything I ever bought from china wound up tearing up. Years ago, I bought a set of drill bits from china and they were actually made backwards. I kept them as a showpiece of stupidity.


----------



## davidgiul

Mandolin said:


> My son works at U.S. Steel in Birmingham, Alabama. He will drive 100 miles to buy USA made and he gets mad as a hornet if I buy anything china made. I buy a few things from china, like rice. Everything I ever bought from china wound up tearing up. Years ago, I bought a set of drill bits from china and they were actually made backwards. I kept them as a showpiece of stupidity.


Amen brother


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Positive Proof of what I say. I was built to last quality and style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I are 80 yrs old- a few more years and I think she will have gotten her moneys worth out of me
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody else read it like this? :rotflmao3:
> 
> 
> :stirthepot:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know pickin on the  can have it's hazards- You might want go back to your standard . if you were not sick I might test this eliminate all the :ufw: posts button that Kevin showed me. :rotflmao3:
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

Mandolin said:


> ... Years ago, I bought a set of drill bits from china and they were actually made backwards. I kept them as a showpiece of stupidity.



Are you sure they weren't EZ out/extraction bits? They are left-handed bits by design.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Are you sure they weren't EZ out/extraction bits? They are left-handed bits by design.



Is that like Japanese saws with the teeth pointing the wrong way?


----------



## Mandolin

Naw, they wasn't no Ease-outs. It was a full set of about 30 twist drills. They work fine if you run your drill press in reverse and sharpen them after every use. I think they are about 50 percent lead.


----------

